# Normen online?



## rgeber (17 Dezember 2004)

hi,

kennt jemand eine Online-Quelle für Normtabellen der ÖVE? Interessant für mich wären vor allem Leiterquerschnitte.

cu
rg


----------



## Heinz (28 Dezember 2004)

In Deutschland gibt es den VDE oder beim Beuth-Verlag. Vielleicht sind dort auch Österreiche Normen erhältlich (Leider nicht günstig....)


----------



## smoe (2 Januar 2005)

Die Normen kannst auch bei http://www.ove.at bestellen. Da die Normen urheberrechtlich geschützt sind wirst du leider keinen legalen gratis Download finden.

smoe


----------

